# Bees For Sale in South, Central and East Texas



## Mirela's Bees

If anyone is interested in buying Bees, Supplies or maybe taking a Basic Beekeeping Class in South Texas visit www.TheBeePlace.com for more information and details.

The Bee Place is a local honey bee farm in San Antonio Texas with a commitment to ensuring the honey bee's future. Currently taking orders for Spring 2018 Honey Bees. Select between the gentle Italian bees or the more mite resistant Texan bees. 

*4 Frame Nucs *
4 Frames of bees, a young mated and laying queen, brood and food with a 1 gallon division board feeder in an EZ Jester temporary transport nuc box. Now taking orders on the website.
Genetic Options:
Texan Queens $175 
Italian Queens $200 


*5 Frame Nucs *
5 Frames of bees, a young mated and laying queen, brood and food in a regular hive style wooden nuc box with screened bottom. (Refundable deposit on wood boxes)
Genetic Options:
Texan Nuc $225 (+ $25 Box Deposit)
Italian Nuc $250 (+ $25 Box Deposit)

For more information contact:
Gary Rankin
210.289.0583
[email protected]
San Antonio, Texas


----------



## StephenT

Bought 2 Italian nucs from Gary last year. Both did very well. Did a quick inspection today and they are still very strong. Very gentle bees. Gary went out if his way to be very helpful


----------



## Mirela's Bees

March pickup is sold out. We still have some available for April and May


----------

